# Spiders From Mars!



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 27, 2002)

In the Darkening of Valinor chapter Ungoliant is described



> The Eldar knew not whence she came; but some have said that in ages long before she decended from the darkness that lies about Arda



the darkness that lies about Arda? is this to mean outer space?

Is Ungoliant a spider from Mars?

Do you think Bowie knew this?


----------



## Camille (Feb 27, 2002)

Ungoliant from Mars??? well I dont know if that had been discussed, but here is a good thread about Ungoliant.
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2569

You may find it helpfull


----------



## Atticus (Feb 27, 2002)

The Spiders are one thing in Arda I wish Tolkien would have discussed further. Ungoliant prolly had a strange and interesting history...and Shelob too.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Atticus _
> *The Spiders are one thing in Arda I wish Tolkien would have discussed further. Ungoliant prolly had a strange and interesting history...and Shelob too. *




Yes iw ould like 2 know 2. BUT i don't think she was from mars.


----------



## BluestEye (Feb 28, 2002)

This is quite an interesting idea, Gary Gamgee  
It reminds me of Stephen King's "IT"... A giant spider-like alien who can change shape into anything it likes.

BluestEye


----------

